# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Abortus

## Simon

hey,
wat zouden jullie doen als je weet dat je ongeboren kindje gehandicapt is? Zouden jullie abortus plegen? Waarom wel en waarom niet?

bye

----------


## marjan

Hoi Simon,

Wat een moeilijke beslissing staat je te wachten. Dit kindje, wat onstaan is uit de liefde van jou met je vriendin/partner is gehandicapt. dat is niet niks. Maar om het resultaat van jullie liefde nu weg te laten halen omdat er iets aan mankeerd, daar heeft dit kleine mensje nu niet om gevraagt. jullie liefde is toch groot genoeg om voor dit kindje te zorgen. ik weet het wel het valt niet mee en soms is het echt zwaar een gehandicapt kindje maar wie zijn wij om dan zo&#39;n klein mensje weg te doen als afval , mislukt volgende keer beter.
Ik wens je veel sterkte toe met overwegen en ik kan je het nummer geven van de VBOK vereniging bescherming ongeboren kind. die jullie willen bijstaan in de problemen die je nog tegen komt, en helpen de voor jullie juiste beslissing te nemen..
succes. marjan
het nummer van de VBOK is 033 - 4605070 of het 24 uurs hulplijn 0900-2021088

----------


## Nicole

Wij hebben vorig jaar de zwangerschap afgebroken omdat tijdens de 20 weken echo bleek dat ons dochtertje geen niertjes en geen blaasje had .. dit is een afwijking die niet met het leven verenigbaar is ... als ik de zwangerschap zou uitdragen dan had ons kindje misschien nog 48 uur geleefd voordat zij zou sterven doordat zij zich zelf zou vergiftigen ... deze strijd wilden wij haar en ons niet aan doen.

Als ons kindje het syndroom van Down zou hebben gehad dan was deze keuze niet zo moeilijk geweest en hadden we het gewoon laten komen ...

Maar als ons kindje zo gehandicapt zou zijn dat een menswaardig bestaan niet mogelijk zou zijn geweest dan had ik waarschijnlijk ook de zwangerschap af gebroken want ik denk dat niemand dit zou willen voor zijn kind,

lfs. Nicole

----------

